# Sailfish



## fish4fun (4. Februar 2005)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie schwer bzw. groß so ein Fisch in der Regel wird? ;+ 

Gruß #6 

fish4fun


----------



## Ansgar (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sailfish*

Moin

Indo Pazifik (hier genannt 100kg)
http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSummary.cfm?genusname=Istiophorus&speciesname=platypterus


Atlantik (hier genannt 58kg)
http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSummary.cfm?genusname=Istiophorus&speciesname=albicans

Angelmaessig ansonsten mal bei der IGFA reinschauen...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## fish4fun (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sailfish*

Woran erkennt man den Unterschied?


----------



## Ansgar (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sailfish*



			
				fish4fun schrieb:
			
		

> Woran erkennt man den Unterschied?




Aehm, daran, dass man den einen im Pazifik gefangen hat, und den anderen im Atlantik ... ) ;o)

Okay, das war ein Witz... )

Musst mal unter Morphologie schauen, ob es da Unterschiede gibt. Im Zweifeslfall vermutlich schwer, gibt vermutlich sogar Kreuzungen zwischen den beiden... Ist ja nicht so, dass es da irgendwo schwimmende Abgrenzungen gaebe.

Wieso willst Du das wissen -reicht nicht, dass ein Sailfish ist?

Am besten mal Uni Kiel (institut fuer Meereskunde) oder so anmailen, vielleicht haben die einen billfisch-Spezi... (glaube es aber eher nicht - aber vielleicht koennen die Dich weiter verweisen)

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## fish4fun (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sailfish*

Wollte nur mal rausfinden ob das was für mich groß erscheint auch groß ist! |rolleyes 

Hatte das Glück und bin recht zufrieden.#6 

Schau:


----------



## wodibo (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sailfish*

Kreuzungen zwischen pazifischem und atlantischem Sailfish wird es mit Sicherheit geben. Er ist ein ausgesprochener Wanderfisch und über die Achse Mittelmeer - Suezkanal wirds den einen oder anderen schonmal in fremde Gefilde treiben.

Halloballo und Petri Heil :m


----------



## Big Fins (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sailfish*



			
				fish4fun schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte nur mal rausfinden ob das was für mich groß erscheint auch groß ist! |rolleyes
> 
> Hatte das Glück und bin recht zufrieden.#6


 
Prachtbursche#6 
Wo hast Du ihn den gefangen?


----------



## fish4fun (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sailfish*

@ plaa Sawai

Black River, Mauritius


----------



## Big Fins (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sailfish*

aha, dann sollte es eigentlich der Pazifische Sail sein, auch schon wegen der Größe.


----------



## fish4fun (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sailfish*

Vermutlich! Kenne mich mit der genaueren Bestimmung aber nicht aus.


----------



## wave (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sailfish*

hallo fish4fun und ansgar,


es gibt-ohne die fische mit wissenschaftlichen methoden zu untersuchen -nur das unterscheidungsmerkmal, dass der eine aus dem indo-pazifik stammt un der andere aus dem atlantik!
tatsächlich werden aber pazifische sails größer als atlantische.
wenn du genau wissen willst wie dein fang einzuschätzen ist unter www.igfa.org
nachschauen.
dort unter der rubrik all tacke, oder line class record siehst du genau wo du mit deinem fang stehst!


----------



## fish4fun (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sailfish*

Diese Rubriken finde ich leider nicht.;+


----------



## wave (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sailfish*

kann sein, dass die nichtauf der webseite aufrufbar sind.

wenn du magst schaue ich mal im igfa jahrbuch nach und sage dir bescheid!


----------



## fish4fun (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sailfish*

@ wave

Das wäre nett. #6  

Gleich mache ich nen neuen Thread mit dem Bericht!


----------

